# Gent-Wevelgem 2015 *spoilers*



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2015)

And they're off, into the wind and rain.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2015)

An early break of 7 has developed with Timmer, Gougeard, Dowsett, Brutt, Sergent, Van Goethem and Tedeschi having a 32 second lead over the peloton.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2015)

The gap has stretched to 2 minutes.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2015)

Lead group of 6 now - Brutt, Dowsett, Gougeard, Sergent, Tedeschi and Timmer - with a gap of 3'35".


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> Lead group of 6 now - Brutt, Dowsett, Gougeard, Sergent, Tedeschi and Timmer - with a gap of 3'35".



Correction issued by official twitter feed, Tim Kerkhof is also in the lead group, so it is a lead group of 7 and they now have over 5 minutes of the peloton


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2015)

Horrible weather. I may watch this later from the comfort of my turbo.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2015)

Lead group now have 8'30"


----------



## tug benson (29 Mar 2015)

Offt check out the wind


----------



## Rasmus (29 Mar 2015)

Half the peloton being blown clear off the side of the road!


----------



## raindog (29 Mar 2015)

Just had a car driving slowly towards the riders - Belgians!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2015)

Rasmus said:


> Half the peloton being blown clear off the side of the road!



And into the water...


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

Yikes!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2015)

Paolini is some machine!


----------



## carling (29 Mar 2015)

Is there no UK coverage? currently watching a french stream and cant find a english one?


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2015)

carling said:


> Is there no UK coverage? currently watching a french stream and cant find a english one?


It's on ES2


----------



## raindog (29 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> And into the water...


bloody hell


----------



## carling (29 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> It's on ES2


Yep found it now


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2015)

who's the other Sky rider?
Scott Thwaites is still in the group according to CN


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> who's the other Sky rider?



I think it's Knees


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> I think it's Knees


Yep, you're right!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Yep, you're right!



I thought I would be 

Anyway, you can still get Thomas at 22/1 if you fancy a fiver on him


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> I thought I would be
> 
> Anyway, you can still get Thomas at 22/1 if you fancy a fiver on him


I'm expecting it to come back together and GT won't win a sprint!


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2015)

Good effort by Paolini there to catch the following group.


----------



## Rasmus (29 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm expecting it to come back together and GT won't win a sprint!



I think Kristoff disagrees, since Paolini has been given leave to join that very strong escape group.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm expecting it to come back together and GT won't win a sprint!



I was just trying to get you to part with a fiver...


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2015)

Rasmus said:


> I think Kristoff disagrees, since Paolini has been given leave to join that very strong escape group.


Maybe but big Stijn aint going to win this so Ettix are in a dilemma


----------



## raindog (29 Mar 2015)

Paolini - what a ride bridging that gap


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2015)

Arse!!


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2015)

bollix


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2015)

Please tell me that's not Thomas in the ditch.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> I thought I would be
> 
> Anyway, you can still get Thomas at 22/1 if you fancy a fiver on him



That's a fiver gone


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Please tell me that's not Thomas in the ditch.


Okay, it's Merckx


----------



## Rasmus (29 Mar 2015)

Thomas caught the group too fast, don't think they're going in earnest. Roelandts still pulling further ahead.


----------



## beastie (29 Mar 2015)

Paolini is a monster.


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Okay, it's Merckx


Axel has left Guns n Roses again.


----------



## raindog (29 Mar 2015)

Roelandts = hero


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2015)

Roelandt is probably going to struggle to hold this in the last 30k.


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2015)

they'll need to work together to catch JR


----------



## raindog (29 Mar 2015)

Thomas looking strong again


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's a fiver gone



Not quite...


----------



## Rasmus (29 Mar 2015)

One berg too many for the italians, it seems. Terpstra looking strong.


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

My fiver is on Terpstra right now. Would be amazing if G could pull this off though.


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

Go Chava!


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2015)

Debusschere will need to be dropped by the others. Another GT or terpstra solo?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

No way Roelandts is going to stay away. I wouldn't bet against Thomas, but I favour Terpstra here.


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Debusschere will need to be dropped by the others. Another GT or terpstra solo?



Or Vanmarcke?

I'd give Terpstra the advantage simply because he has a teammate there.


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> Or Vanmarcke?
> 
> I'd give Terpstra the advantage simply because he has a teammate there.


True - Ettix have previous of cock ups though this year!


----------



## raindog (29 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> No way Roelandts is going to stay away.


obviously - still a hero though


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

The problem for Thomas is that everyone will be looking out for his attack now. This may give one of the others - Terpstra, Paolini or Vanmarcke - a chance to attack.


----------



## Hont (29 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> No way Roelandts is going to stay away. I wouldn't bet against Thomas, but I favour Terpstra here.


Agree. The four that went briefly clear after the kemmelberg won't leave it to a sprint, so one of those four to win. Numbers _should_ count for Etiixx


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

raindog said:


> obviously - still a hero though



Absolutely. He looks dog tired now.


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

True!


----------



## raindog (29 Mar 2015)

yep - legs turned to jelly


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Rockin and rollin...

... and about to sit up, I think.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

The chasers are starting to piss about though...


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The problem for Thomas is that everyone will be looking out for his attack now. This may give one of the others - Terpstra, Paolini or Vanmarcke - a chance to attack.



I'm sure Sagan and Stybar were anticipating his attack on Friday too...

Here we go - Vandenbergh starting to soften them up...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

They can see Roelandts now.


----------



## tug benson (29 Mar 2015)

He is gubbed


----------



## raindog (29 Mar 2015)

Terpstra fecked


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

Oh dear! Etixx snatching defeat from the jaws of victory again?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Terpstra has a puncture.


----------



## Rasmus (29 Mar 2015)

Bad luck for Terpstra


----------



## Hont (29 Mar 2015)

What was Brian Smith on about? They caught JR. within 4km of him saying that it "hung in the balance".


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Roelandts is caught.

Amazing show by him.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

And they are going to let Terpstra get back on. Curious tactics.


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

Too much fannying about.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

And he immediately attacks. With Paolini.


----------



## raindog (29 Mar 2015)

nobody will help Thomas


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

But he's after them now.


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

Go G!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Dragging the others, minus Roelandts, of course.


----------



## tug benson (29 Mar 2015)

The power from G


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Debuscherre is gone.


----------



## tug benson (29 Mar 2015)

Go on G


----------



## raindog (29 Mar 2015)

Thomas - bloody hell!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

What's the betting that Vandenburgh attacks as soon as the catch is made?

No! He's gone...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Thomas is absolutely on fire at the moment.


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2015)

Wot a catch by Thomas!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Vanmarcke and Debuscherre are coming back.


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

Vandenbergh back on but he's cooked.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Thomas seems frustrated that the rest are letting the duo catch back on.


----------



## Rustybucket (29 Mar 2015)

What a great race! C'mon G!!!!!


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Vanmarcke and Debuscherre are coming back.



They've done well but they're suffering. 

Paolini has to be favourite now surely.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

It's just too far out for Thomas to go...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Vandenburgh is gone. Mechanical. And he's back.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Calm before the storm...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

They are letting Paolini go, rather like Thomas the other day.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Now EQS are forced to respond. G tucks in.


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> True - Ettix have previous of cock ups though this year!



As you were saying...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Thomas is just going to have to go solo after Paolini soon.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Terpstra and Thomas go!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Paolini still in sight. Not really going anywhere.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

I don't know though... Thomas and Terpstra have got to do more.


----------



## raindog (29 Mar 2015)

Paolini - pocket battleship!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Everyone seems farked.


----------



## raindog (29 Mar 2015)

Quickstep slogan is "fecked again"


----------



## Rasmus (29 Mar 2015)

Brilliant ride from Paolini - well deserved win.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Well done that man.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Thomas 3rd - not a bad few days' work.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Roelandts coming in. Amazing job by him.


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

EQS just don't know how to use numerical superiority to their advantage. Crazy error to let Paolini go like that.

Paolini deserved the win though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2015)

Great win for Paolini, I'm sure EQS will claim he sucked wheel all day


----------



## raindog (29 Mar 2015)

epic racing from everyone involved


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> EQS just don't know how to use numerical superiority to their advantage. Crazy error to let Paolini go like that.
> 
> Paolini deserved the win though.



I really don't understand what EQS were playing at. It's almost like they would have rather let Paolini win than risk towing Thomas up...


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2015)

Paolini got that just right. He knew they'd all be looking at each other, expecting Etixx to chase. it's fairly comical now just how often Etixx have farked it up.


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2015)

Great ride by Paolini. 

Wonder who Lefevre will be blaming this evening!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2015)

Wow - that was some race!


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

G posted this on facebook with the caption "Never give up"...


----------



## 400bhp (29 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I really don't understand what EQS were playing at. It's almost like they would have rather let Paolini win than risk towing Thomas up...



Too many chiefs in that team I reckon.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> G posted this on facebook with the caption "Never give up"...
> 
> View attachment 84153



Reckon he's on for Paris-Roubaix. I don't think anyone is close to him on form at the moment, bar Stybar perhaps. I think he didn't win today because he was still recovering from the win the other day.


----------



## Apollonius (29 Mar 2015)

Another thrilling race and a great performance from G and Paulini. Ettix must be fed up with blowing it when they are there in numbers.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (29 Mar 2015)

Great race. Props to Luca Paolini. Only 39 finishers and a notable casualty in Edvald Boasson Hagen who broke his collar bone and will miss the rest of the classics.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Only 39 finishers .



Wow, never knew that.


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

400bhp said:


> Reckon he's on for Paris-Roubaix. I don't think anyone is close to him on form at the moment, bar Stybar perhaps.



He's targetting Ronde Van Vlaanderen. Wiggins is going for Paris-Roubaix.



> I think he didn't win today because he was still recovering from the win the other day.



The same thought crossed my mind - they all looked pretty cooked at the finish, but G had more reason to be cooked than the others in that lead group after his ride on Friday. But it was a very different kind of finish today, so even if he'd been fresher it might not have worked out for him. As FM said earlier though, a 1st and a 3rd is a pretty good weekend's work.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> He's targetting Ronde Van Vlaanderen. Wiggins is going for Paris-Roubaix.



Yeah, I was aware of that, but I can't see his form dropping, and others form suddenly peaking, for him not to be a serious contender. Even more fortunate for him of the current peeps not starting.


----------



## beastie (29 Mar 2015)

Wiggins is gonna have to go some to be plan A at PR. Is he keeping his powder dry? I reckon Stannard is putting all his eggs in one basket also. That makes three potential leaders and G looks strong as any this spring. 

Apart from the misfortune to Boonen and Cancellara this has been an excellent Classics season so far.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Mar 2015)

A good compilation of the wind effect:
http://sporza.be/cm/sporza/videozone/v_opvallend/wielrennen_opvallend/1.2287739


----------



## Crackle (30 Mar 2015)

Lefevre, bless him, blames bad luck and a missing Boonen.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/terpstra-makes-the-best-of-a-challenging-gent-wevelgem


----------



## oldroadman (30 Mar 2015)

Great rolling fall by GT. Back in the day some coaches, during the winter, would take their riders into a gym with loads of mats and teach them how to fall off with minimum damage. Something which a lot of new amateurs (and some profis) seem to be unable to do today. Saved me from some worse injuries I'm sure, although sometimes what happens, happens! Which accounts for plated clavicle left and right.... Welcome to Belgium in the "spring"! If this wind keeps going De Panne 3 days will be a bundle of fun - not. And the Ronde will have about 50 finishers tops.
One thing, given the general wind direction, Roubaix might have a cross/tail wind most of the way, and if that happens the fastest average might be on offer. Lovely, 50kph+ all day and 20+ sections. Just hope for no rain. Retirement is wonderful.....


----------



## The Couch (30 Mar 2015)

Vandenbergh and Vanmarcke both did too much work in the early phase...
When the live images started (ca. 120K to go), both of them were dragging the peloton too much in the "(wind)fans", while Terpstra, GT and Roelandts stayed (as much as possible) a bit further down in that first fan.

Vdb - like a good helper - gave his wheel to Cav... then apparently raced back to the second chasing group (catching and apparently dropping Cav... - which isn't very helper-like - since Cav didn't make the merge of the 3 groups at about 90K to go) and then jumped multiple times away to try and set-up an escape... my guess would be because at that moment in the race, it's still ok for him to go into an attack, while later on he would need to pull the group along for Stybar/Terpstra
(He was actually the one to start the Vanmarcke/GT group... only he did this while Stybar was getting back to the back of the peloton after a flat.. again not the smoothest of things)
I've got the feeling he wants to show his form (and would like to win something with his form) but he is struggling a lot between his ambitions and having to follow team orders:

giving aid/his wheel to team leaders
needing to pull the peloton already way before the final (i.e. spending unnecessary energy if you want to ride a good final)
being in an attack, but not being allowed to help/ride in it (as again happened until Terpstra had jumped across)... which isn't great to start a fan-base either 
He either needs to accept the fact he is riding for a team where he is 4th fiddle at best (Boonen, Stybar, Terpstra) and put his ambitions/struggles aside (and cash his probable nice fee at EQS)...
or (what I secretly would recommend him) go to a team that needs a (co-)leader for this Flanders work, like e.g. Garmin, Orica, IAM or even Astana or Team Lotto.nl


----------



## The Couch (30 Mar 2015)

Some quotes from the post-race interviews:
Paolini - "A nord ci sono le gare vero" (In the north, you get real races) 
Debusschere - "I was hoping that they wouldn't catch Roelandts, since I felt that I wouldn't be able to finish it off"
(explains his somewhat disappointed ending, since he didn't work in the escape for over 45K)
Vanmarcke - "In the teambus, I even started to hyperventilate"
De Vreese - "At one moment, we could only do 16 kph max in the headwind" 

Eddy Planckaert (ex-rider, now commetator) - "One of the most beautiful races I have ever seen"


----------



## smutchin (30 Mar 2015)

400bhp said:


> Too many chiefs in that team I reckon.



Too many chiefs and not enough leaders.


----------



## Hont (30 Mar 2015)

beastie said:


> Apart from the misfortune to Boonen and Cancellara this has been an excellent Classics season so far.


+1. And the best Ghent Wevelgem I can remember (but then you don't get wind like that every year).


----------



## Apollonius (30 Mar 2015)

The forecast for tomorrow is for strong (possibly insanely so) NW winds and the De Panne course goes mostly SE. Should be rapid. There again, if that continues on Wednesday, then they have to ride more or less into the wind. 
There have been a lot of high-profile casualties in the spring races so far. Boasen Hagen also out with a broken clavicle. The weather has been pretty dramatic. As for who will be Sky's protected rider in Paris Roubaix, I think the nature of the race allows anyone in form to give it a go. I can see them putting Stannard and Thomas in there with the usual support from Knees and Eisel and let the strongest go for it. Not far off what they did last year.


----------



## oldroadman (31 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> Vandenbergh and Vanmarcke both did too much work in the early phase...
> When the live images started (ca. 120K to go), both of them were dragging the peloton too much in the *"(wind)fans*", while Terpstra, GT and Roelandts stayed (as much as possible) a bit further down in that first fan.
> 
> Vdb - like a good helper - gave his wheel to Cav... then apparently raced back to the second chasing group (catching and apparently dropping Cav... - which isn't very helper-like - since Cav didn't make the merge of the 3 groups at about 90K to go) and then jumped multiple times away to try and set-up an escape... my guess would be because at that moment in the race, it's still ok for him to go into an attack, while later on he would need to pull the group along for Stybar/Terpstra
> ...


Windfans? Echelon perhaps? You don't stay at the back of an echelon or it's spitting out time. What is on TV does not show the half of it. First, push your way in, next don't miss a turn, third, holding on to a tail in the gutter is eventually fatal, you'll never get back in and when there are 5 or more echelons, being outside the top 3 can be very hard, and unproductive work. You have to keep riding but the chances are 5 minutes lost by the finish (aankomst on the banner). I don't blame VdB at all for just riding on, it's easy to miss a leader in the cars, and if he's not looking good may even tell you to get back in and look after the No 2 protected rider. It's all much more complicated (and harder) than it appears. Interesting thoughts on changing teams, what has to be considered is that it's early season still, and there's a lot of kilometres to go yet. People who rise and show out tend to get their chance eventually in smaller races. But when you spend the level of money that big stars cost, a Sport Director wants them delivered to a winning position. Which is what the doms are paid for, often reasonably well!


----------



## User169 (1 Apr 2015)

oldroadman said:


> Windfans? Echelon perhaps?



I think Couch was using the term used in Dutch which is "fans" (waaiers).


----------



## The Couch (1 Apr 2015)

oldroadman said:


> Windfans? Echelon perhaps?





Delftse Post said:


> I think Couch was using the term used in Dutch which is "fans" (waaiers).


Yup, just forgot the English term 



oldroadman said:


> You don't stay at the back of an echelon or it's spitting out time. What is on TV does not show the half of it. First, push your way in, next don't miss a turn, third, holding on to a tail in the gutter is eventually fatal, you'll never get back in


I am aware that in "normal echelon" conditions riding along with everyone (and taking your turn at the head of it) is the best way not to lose position. However, I was implying that with these extreme windy conditions, sitting - constantly - at the front at that moment in the race (120K out) was too draining. Not saying that being a bit further in the line wasn't more dangerous to get blown out of the echelon - or wasn't hard or a big energy drain either - just (I would assume) a bit less, since the wind is being somewhat softened by the riders ahead of you... especially when there is a 2m long guy at the front of the line acting as wind-breaker.

FYI, the "normal echelon" refers to the riders commenting afterwards, you couldn't even really make echelons, because the wind was too hard for it


oldroadman said:


> People who rise and show out tend to get their chance eventually in smaller races. But when you spend the level of money that big stars cost, a Sport Director wants them delivered to a winning position. Which is what the doms are paid for, often reasonably well!


Totally agree, and he might even get paid more riding for EQS than he would if he would go to another team where he would get a more protected role.
It's just the races that suit Vdb - and where he peaks to - (i.e. the Flanders races) are the same races that the team leaders ride and that EQS is expected to win (by both media and management), meaning they'll put more faith in having a go with Stybar, Terpstra, Boonen or even Kwiatkowski in these races.
He does get chances, but he either didn't take the win because of his lack of sprinting power, having a team leader with him and/or the fact that he had to work earlier in the race. With his palmares the last 3 years in the Flanders, he could have a think about giving it a try in a team where he would be protected (although he'll always struggle with his sprint-speed)


----------



## oldroadman (1 Apr 2015)

Yes, agree with all of that. It's good to see riders get a chance, sometimes I wonder about Sport Directors decisions when conditions are so difficult. Horses for courses and all that. Wind dropping now, so Ronde might just simply be wet and horrible, much as usual! It's looking very open and trying to find an outstanding favourite is hard, although Stybar and Thomas seem like a good bets for a podium at least. The battle between EQS and Lotto might play out to an outsider's benefit. After E£ and G-W there's plenty of firepower waiting to be seen. All to be revealed - Kemmelberg for me, I think, or Oude Kwaremont, then TV over moules/frites and Leffe.


----------



## User169 (1 Apr 2015)

oldroadman said:


> All to be revealed - Kemmelberg for me, I think, or Oude Kwaremont, then TV over moules/frites and Leffe.



Might be a bit lonely on the Kemmelberg - RVV doesn't go over it!


----------



## The Couch (1 Apr 2015)

oldroadman said:


> ...All to be revealed - Kemmelberg for me, I think, ...


Koppenberg?


----------



## oldroadman (1 Apr 2015)

Good point, not checked the route yet.


----------



## Crackle (1 Apr 2015)

oldroadman said:


> Good point, not checked the route yet.


Did you retire because you kept losing the peloton?


----------



## oldroadman (1 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> Did you retire because you kept losing the peloton?


No, because I was old and knackered!


----------



## HF2300 (4 Apr 2015)

Apollonius said:


> As for who will be Sky's protected rider in Paris Roubaix, I think the nature of the race allows anyone in form to give it a go. I can see them putting Stannard and Thomas in there with the usual support from Knees and Eisel and let the strongest go for it. Not far off what they did last year.



Wiggins quoted as saying _"With Luke Rowe, there are potentially four British riders in Sky who could be at the front. If we get our tactics right, one of us can win – Ian, Gee [Geraint Thomas] or me, it’s about one of us winning, not about all of us trying to beat each other."_

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2015/mar/30/bradley-wiggins-history-paris-roubaix-classic


----------



## MisterStan (4 Apr 2015)

HF2300 said:


> _"it’s about one of us winning, not about all of us trying to beat each other."_


Perhaps someone should explain this idea to EQS?


----------



## HF2300 (5 Apr 2015)

Can't help feeling Wiggins will want the win if he possibly can - he's obviously got an affinity with P-R and I don't think he's got a Monument win, or am I misremembering?


----------



## oldroadman (5 Apr 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Can't help feeling Wiggins will want the win if he possibly can - he's obviously got an affinity with P-R and I don't think he's got a Monument win, or am I misremembering?


If something goes seriously wrong with GT's ride today it may be an option, but BW's priority is P-R, and he'll be protected rider there.
I recall that GT and Ian Stannard did a 1-2 in junior P-R years ago, under the direction of the south east stalwart who is as well known in Belgium than here, John Barclay.
Some with even longer memories will recall Ovett and Coe targeting 1500 and 800 running races at Olympics and managing an unforeseen swop over of wins. Anything's possible, and classics racing is a bookies delight, it's so unpredictable.


----------



## HF2300 (5 Apr 2015)

oldroadman said:


> If something goes seriously wrong with GT's ride today it may be an option, but BW's priority is P-R...



I thought we were talking about P-R? Apollonius and I were, anyway...


----------

